# Insert into , executeupdate oder executequery



## steve77 (11. Apr 2008)

Hallo,

ich hab da eine frage wegen eines sql-statements. Ich will bestimmte daten in eine tabelle einfügen. Ich benutze die funktion executequery(). Wäre es nicht besser executeupdate() zu benutzen? Wo liegt denn da überhaupt der unterschied?


Gruß
stefan


----------



## Guest (13. Apr 2008)

executeQuery ist für lesende Zugriffe, executeUpdate für schreibende Zugriffe. Lese die Beschreibung zu 
den beiden Methoden und probiere sie aus.


----------



## robertpic71 (14. Apr 2008)

steve77 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wo liegt denn da überhaupt der unterschied?



So aus dem Gedächnis heraus:
executeQuery liefert ein ResultSet,
executeUpdate eine Fehlernummer zurück

Die Exception werden eher bei groben Sachen (Syntaxfehler, keine Connection...) geworfen. Bei normalen Datenbankfehlern (durch Updates) gibt es die Fehlernummer. executeQuery ermöglicht dir also keine Statusabfrage (Fehlernummer) nach deinem Update.

/Robert


----------



## extradry (18. Apr 2008)

robertpic71 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> steve77 hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich glaube, executeUpadte liefert zurück, wieviele Zeilen aktualisiert wurden...


----------

